# Feeding Nigerian Dwarf Goats



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! OK, so I know the basic dietary needs of a goat. Minerals, free choice grass hay, fresh clean water, and also some grain. How much grain do you give your Nigerian Dwarf goats? (Wethers, Bucks, Does, Milking & Pregnant does, & Growing kids) I have a ND doe that is pregnant and currently getting 1 cup of Kalmbach Milk & Meat Pellets, 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup at night. She is due in April, and I was wondering how much grain you feed your pregnant does. She is a first timer, if that matters at all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I would go by weight of goat - 
my pregnant and nursing does who weigh 35-50 pounds get dairy ration grain mix and 25%boss, 25% alfalfa 1 cup/day, 
open and dry does get 1/2 cup, 
wethers and bucks get 1/2 cup 75%alfalfa, 25% boss, just to give you an idea.

I feel like it's more of a treat 'get you in the barn' kind of thing as they love the routine. I give quality hay morning and evening, but only grain in the evening.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I tend to adjust the amount of grain depending on their body condition. Alas, my measurements are a bit odd, but my pregnant doe (4th freshening, due mid April) gets about 3/4 a yogurt cup (a Chobani cup...) of grain and a tiny sprinkle of BOSS twice a day. If she starts looking too thin, I add an ounce or two per feeding. If she starts porking out I give her a wee bit less.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks! I know that it really depends on the each individual goats, but wanted to know what others do for the basic "guidelines". I may milk her but I'm not sure. Her first time and mine, so just going to see how things go.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> I tend to adjust the amount of grain depending on their body condition. Alas, my measurements are a bit odd, but my pregnant doe (4th freshening, due mid April) gets about 3/4 a yogurt cup (a Chobani cup...) of grain and a tiny sprinkle of BOSS twice a day. If she starts looking too thin, I add an ounce or two per feeding. If she starts porking out I give her a wee bit less.


My girls would wither away and die. haha (or so they think!)

I don't have hay though. So I feed a LOT more pelleted feed.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My two girls got a scant cup of Nutrena 17% with a sprinkle of BOSS once per day before kidding. I also squeezed a Vit E capsule over their grain starting 6 weeks before kidding. They had free choice alfalfa as well.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I bring my pregnant girls in to the milk area for grain - but they don't get much. 1/2 cup probably. I use a 2 cup measure and it does about four girls. I am afraid of big babies so grain very lightly. I increase slowly after they birth till I feel like they are getting enough for the milk amount they give. I use wet cob with the addition of a little calf manna and BOSS to it. I use that for everyone. (my fussy girls will only eat Nutrena COB) Little ones get less. Everyone gets a helping of chaffhaye every morning and evening and feeders filled with orchard grass. Does and babies get to go out in the wooded area daily weather permitting. My bucks get pretty much the same feed. Only a little grain every few days unless they look like they are needing more. I also add ASV to one of their water pails (just a healthy slosh) daily so they have the choice, and they seem to like the vinegar pail best. I also go by how they look. 
I have never had UC in my boys and don't use medicated feed for them, but we have very acid water from our spring and that is probably a good thing for them. I do keep some ammonia chloride on hand for my boys and add a little pinch to their food kind once in awhile. When I start to worry about it. Does that make sense?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

She's due in 4-5 weeks and I currently have her on 1 1/2 cup of grain a day. I JUST upped her grain- she was at 1 cup a day. I'm going to do 2 cups a day until she kids I think. She has free access to good quality grass hay, and an occasional grass snack.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Some people feel that feeding much grain the last few months of pregnancy can cause bigger babies and more trouble having them. I do worry about that and they don't get much - my ND only get a 1/2 cup a day and gradually increased after they birth. It probably all depends on how the hay quality is , pasture etc. and how each individual goat looks.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My unbred ND does get 1/2 cup 2x daily. My pregnant does get 1 cup 2x daily. This works for me and our kids in past seasons have all been 4# each. 
I keep hearing about ketosis in does and them going downhill late in pregnancy. My gut tells me those does aren't being fed enough to support their growing kids and their bodies are pulling all the reserves from them. 
I wouldn't go more than 1.5 cups at this point


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

That iswhat I am doing and it seems to be working good sassykat


----------

